
Compression Streams – JavaScript APIs to compress and decompress binary data - dhotson
https://wicg.github.io/compression/
======
coder4life
I just use brotli compression in fastify to stream JSON (or anything really)
to the browser

This is an interesting spec though. Kinda weak they only have gzip and deflate
that have been around for DECADES. At least support some newer specs like
brotli that have better compression. It already exists in the browser
goddamnit!

[https://www.fastify.io/](https://www.fastify.io/)

~~~
dhotson
I think having gzip available for sending text and json POST data could be
really good. In some testing I found that it can help squeeze some requests
into a single packet.

